# What types of corals do you keep?



## racermike27 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am just curious to see what types of corals the various members of this site keep.

I am personally addicted to keeping SPS corals.

I have a 90G display and a 30G frag tank. Both are filled with various types of SPS species.

Anyhow just tell us what you've got!

-Mike-


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Right now i don't have any corals (just anemones) but when i go with corals I go for the soft coral and LPS coral.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I keep SPS and some LPS such as chalice and mycedium, some favias, frogspawn, torches (pink and green), candy cane, and trumpets. But mainly SPS and i try to focus on corals with nice colors and color combinations. All different types of acros, stylos, millies, montis - branching, encrusting, and plating, etc. etc. Probably forgetting quite a few as well. My main display is a 180 with a 20 gallon frag tank attached to it and a 10 gallon fuge as well, also have a 120 with a 25 attached to that. The 120 system houses softies - zoas, rics, palys, mushrooms, leathers, etc. 
I run eight strips of powerbrites on the 180 and its a psychedelic light show at night before I turn them off. It's not your typical reef of yesteryear. Most of my corals I order and have them sent in or I occasionally cherrypick local stores and buy and trade with other collectors in the area. 
Great thread, looking forward to the other replies!


----------



## Znut Reefer (Apr 27, 2008)

Another sps keeper. Also keep a few lps corals, chalices, Aussie lords and a few micromussa's.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i keep pretty much anything that will work under pcs, and soon ill have halides.. anyone needs healthy coral? for cheap all under 100 dollars, for a 4 headed flowerpot its only 95 dollars.. a head usually goes for 50 dollars. so its a deal, let me know!!


----------

